# Coding Adenoidectomy and Tympanostomy Together



## lbusby2 (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, I need some help.  Should their be a modifier attached to the 69436, other than bilateral when these are done at some surgical session?  

42830 (Adenoidectomy)
69436-50 (bilateral Tympanostomy (requiring insertion of ventilating tube).

Problem: EncoderPro says need modifier 51 to 69436, but these are 2 different organ systems, so wouldn't 59 be more appropriate. 

Also, if you go to CMS CCI code edits, these 2 are not listed together?

Help.  Claim is being denied when modifier 59 is being added to 69436.

Please add rationale..Thanks  
Lynn


----------



## sbenden719 (Dec 4, 2009)

no modifier is needed, except the 50 for bilateral


----------

